# [apache]probleme de log possiblement du au restart de apache

## hush-hush

bonjour

J'ai actuelement un serveur sous gentoo, avec un site web dessus. Mes logs tournent tous les jours avec logrotate; et une fois mes logs tourne, logrotate restart apache (command de mon /etc/logrotate.d/apache => /usr/bin/killall -HUP httpd).

Le probleme est que certain jour je n'ai pas de fichier de log. Certain jour je ne sais pas pourquoi apache doit mal redemarer, et les logs ne ce font plus. Je pense que c'est cela puisque les jours de plantage les logs s'arretent exactement au moment de lancement de logrotate et reprennent un jour apres a nouveau au lancement de logrotate.

mais dans mes fichiers d'erreur (error_log), il n'y a rien, je n'ai aucun mail d'erreur, ect ...

Je ne sais pas non plus pourquoi certain jour cela marche et dautre jour non !!!

voila je ne sais plus ou chercher donc, si quelqu'un a une idee elle est la bien venu  :Smile: Last edited by hush-hush on Mon Sep 08, 2008 9:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Sinon, tu sais qu'une conf logrotate fonctionnelle est fournie avec apache déjà ? Ça évite que tu écrives le tien  :Smile:  Et ça appelle simplement un /etc/init.d/apache2 reload pour recharger les logs.

Ta commande tu la fais bien dans le postrotate hein, pas dans le prerotate ? Sinon c'est sur que ça fonctionnera mal.

(Et pitié ne me dis pas que t'as cette horreur de Gentoo release2 d'OVH, ce qui expliquerai qu'il te manque la conf de logrotate et tout, et auquel cas pas grand monde ici ne pourra beaucoup t'aider... je sais pas pourquoi mais je le sens venir, l'habitude ptêt...)

----------

## hush-hush

Desole pour le titre du topic j'avais oublie  :Confused: .

Sinon oui je fais bien mon appelle dans postrotate. Et sinon ton intuition est correcte je suis sour la 2.15 de gentoo ovh.

Mais je suis tres interresser par la conf apache de logrotate, pourrais la poster ici, ou me dire ou la trouver  :Very Happy: .

merci en tout cas pour la reponse

----------

## geekounet

Je l'ai pas là le fichier, quelqu'un d'autre pourra te le poster.

Sinon le mieux pour la chose sale d'OVH et retrouver un apache correctement installé (et pas que lui), c'est de réinstaller une Gentoo au propre de zéro pour virer toutes les craderies d'OVH et réinstaller apache et tout le bazar proprement via le portage officiel. Enfin c'est que mon avis, mais aussi celui de beaucoup d'autres gens ici je pense.

----------

## hush-hush

le probleme c'est que il y a pas mal de chose vitale sur ce serveur, que l'on ne peut pas ce permettre d'arreter plusieur heures.

Mais merci pour le conseil, je vais essayer de changer le killall par un reload. enfin ce qui est le plus bizar c'est que defois tout ce passe bien et d'autre fois non. Ca j'aimerais bien comprendre ^^.

----------

## geekounet

 *hush-hush wrote:*   

> Ca j'aimerais bien comprendre ^^.

 

L'un des soucis avec les Gentoo OVH c'est qu'on ne peut pas tellement y comprendre grand chose tellement elles sont crades et mal foutues  :Wink:  Avec une vrai Gentoo que t'aurais installé toi même, tu saurais tout ce qui tourne dessus, comment c'est configuré, etc. et donc ça serai plus simple pour diagnostiquer un problème, et on pourrait mieux te répondre vu que t'aurais un apache installé comme chez tout le monde ici.  :Smile: Last edited by geekounet on Mon Sep 08, 2008 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hush-hush

c'est sur que c'etait une erreur, et avec le recule la personne qui la installer ne recommencerait pas je pense. Mais il va falloir faire avec pour un petit moment   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Je l'ai pas là le fichier, quelqu'un d'autre pourra te le poster.
> 
> Sinon le mieux pour la chose sale d'OVH et retrouver un apache correctement installé (et pas que lui), c'est de réinstaller une Gentoo au propre de zéro pour virer toutes les craderies d'OVH et réinstaller apache et tout le bazar proprement via le portage officiel. Enfin c'est que mon avis, mais aussi celui de beaucoup d'autres gens ici je pense.

 

+1 J'ai deux dédiés chez OVH, tous les deux en Gentoo canal historique.

----------

## hush-hush

je viens de me renseigner, et autour de moi personne ne sait pourquoi la conf de ovh redemare httpd (soit apache si je ne me trompe pas ?) a chaque lancement de logrotate. Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi ? Est-ce vitale ? peut-on l'enlever ?

Puisque c'est le fait de redemarrer httpd qui fait parfois planter le tout, peut-on ne tout simplement ne pas le redemarer tous les jours ? En attendant mieux.

merci d'avance

----------

## boozo

'alute

Juste a tous hasards : un petit lien si tu ne connais pas (voir plus particulièrement les points: Log Rotation et Piped Logs)

Le plus souvent la politique sous gentoo pour un arrêt/redémarrage d'apache est de la postionner sur "en douceur" (cf. /etc/conf.d/apache2 - RELOAD_TYPE="graceful")   :Wink: 

As-tu regardé si il n'y a pas un script d'OVH qui joue avec la commande apachectl pour les rotations de logs ?

(voire simplement virer logrotate en laissant faire apache comme un grand avec les bons params... voir si c'est mieux ?)

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

```

# cat /etc/logrotate.d/apache2 

# Apache2 logrotate snipet for Gentoo Linux

# Contributes by Chuck Short

#

/var/log/apache2/*log {

  missingok

  notifempty

  sharedscripts

  postrotate

  /etc/init.d/apache2 reload > /dev/null 2>&1 || true

  endscript

}

```

c'est ça que vous cherchiez ?

----------

